# Blasc aktualisieren, hier: Bankinhalt



## Lugaro (7. November 2006)

Aus Kräutertechnischen Gründen, möchte ich gerne mein Bankinhalt aufgelistet haben, so daß ich während der "Blumensuche" daß mit meinem Bestand abgleichen kann.

Leider funktioniert es aber nicht. Anscheindend werden nachträgliche Änderungen in der BL-Einstellung wohl nicht akzeptiert.

Gibt es einen Trick?


----------



## Rascal (7. November 2006)

Hmm... sollte eigentlich funzen.... einfach die Einstellungen anpassen, dann nochmals mit dem Char einloggen, ein bisschen im Inventar rumfummeln, ausloggen und wieder Daten aktualisieren lassen.


----------



## Lugaro (7. November 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort
Mit "inventar rumfummeln" heisst beim Bankfach mal einfach was hinzufügen?


----------



## Rascal (7. November 2006)

Lugaro schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort
> Mit "inventar rumfummeln" heisst beim Bankfach mal einfach was hinzufügen?


Ja genau zum Beispiel. So dass sich auf jeden fall was verändert im Inventar.


----------



## Lugaro (10. November 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Ja genau zum Beispiel. So dass sich auf jeden fall was verändert im Inventar.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 TOP... hat endlich geklappt!

Umorganisieren im Bankinventar und auch hinzufügen und herausnehmen von Waren. Nach beenden des Spiels wurde es ca. 15 Minuten später auf dem Server aktualisiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nochmals vielen Dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

